# Hopefully Baby gosling's soon to be?



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

1 Male Grey Pomeranian saddle back 1 1/2 years old father to the eggs. (sad thing though he attacks my pant leg and shoe's) even when i raised him as a baby  but oh well he is just protecting his female's.


1 Grey Pomeranian saddle back female close to 1 1/2 years old a week younger. she started laying the 8th of this month every other day. she is my most loud female when the dogs come out. 

2nd Buff Pomeranian Saddle-back Female Nesting on around 12 eggs or less. (she laid a couple but the other female laid most of them. 

Hopefully the next 32 to 28 days we will have baby gosling's walking behind there mother and a proud father. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------

